# Erstellen von EAR's mit Ant



## Ives (21. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe zum Thema "Erstellen von EAR's mit Ant" ein kleines Tutorial geschrieben.

Der erste Entwurf ist fertig und unter http://home.arcor.de/izander/tutorial/ant/ant1.html zu finden. Ich hoffe es enthält genügend nützliche Informationen. Über ein Feedback dazu würde ich mich freuen. 

Gruss

Ives


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

nach kurzer Durchsicht

warum nimmst du nicht den <war> Task her um das war zu erstellen?


----------



## Ives (21. Sep 2005)

Danke, manchmal sieht man den Wald....  

Die Korrektur steht bereits zur Verfügung.


----------

